
$30 Device Turns the Cold of Outer Space into Renewable Energy - nnx
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/xweg8a/this-30-device-turns-the-cold-of-outer-space-into-renewable-energy
======
alpaca128
So people built a large Peltier element that radiates a bit of heat on one
side and powers a LED.

That's a cool experiment, but comparing it to solar power and saying "it
literally is generating visible light out of the darkness of the sky" goes a
bit far imho.

The headline implies energy out of nothing, while in truth it's more like
"small thermoelectric experiments also work without a candle".

